# Idle Hands Manchester



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got round to checking this out since move from Piccadilly. V60 La Cabra roasters - spot on - gooseberries. Strangers Ethiopian natural Aeropress also bang on. Good choice of food too. Well worth a hike over to Northern quarter.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep it's a good place to eat and drink, as the Travelodge is 2mins away.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They always have a eclectic mix of roasters on there, often non uk ones. Always my first stop when I am in Manchester


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Love the EK86?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee and Turkish.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffee and Turkish.


Best of both worlds then


----------

